# Looking for Reputable Breeder Info



## aburckhardt88 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I am looking to get a pit bull puppy from a man named Larry Brodanex, he lives in Illinois and has a Facebook page with some impressive looking dogs. He does not have an official website and the puppy would be shipped. I want to know if anyone knows this man or has purchased puppies from him before? I want to make sure I am getting a healthy, legitimate puppy before I drop a thousand dollars. Thanks for the input! Or if anyone knows and has a recommended breeder let me know, I live outside of Dallas, TX and am looking for a tricolor pit.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I just had a look and I am sorry to inform you but, those "pit bulls" you are looking at are infact either American Bullies or Bandogs. There is no way those dogs are APBT's even if he has papers stating they are they like many others have ancestors that were paperhung. No need to drop thousands on a puppy there are plenty of reputable breeders that sell their dogs in a good price range if you get to know some reputable breeders literally give dogs to good homes. I paid nothing for my UKC APBT(AmStaff lineage) male except for pick up but, I have been an acquaintance and friend of the breeder for a good 7 or 8 years. If you are looking for a "tri" the only true APBT bloodline I can think of right off my head that throws Black and tans with white marks is Sorrells bred dogs. If you are looking for say a "blue tri" you may be wanting an American Bully and there are also other members here that can help you with that.


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

aburckhardt88 said:


> I am looking to get a pit bull puppy from a man named Larry Brodanex, he lives in Illinois and has a Facebook page with some impressive looking dogs. He does not have an official website and the puppy would be shipped. I want to know if anyone knows this man or has purchased puppies from him before?


Okay, I don't care the breed, but WHAT is so darn impressive about what you see of the man and what he says on this Facebook page?

To me, it is just common sense to be very wary of this guy. Does this appear to be someone that knows or cares anything about dogs?

IS there common sense out there anymore?

You live near DALLAS, TX? You don't have to go far to find a decent APBT.


----------



## BasterdBoy88 (Jun 7, 2014)

I agree..ive seen nice dogs in dallas and some places are hard to find great dogs..you dont want something to say its big..the papers dont mean nothing to that dog..papers with real bloodlines mean more to the dog...


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

I rescued my dog there are plenty of them that need home so save your money and go rescue one


----------



## Mso57670 (Feb 7, 2015)

I bought a pitbull from Larry and he was great. We still occasionally talk to him about training techniques and such. We actually drove from Kansas City to meet Larry and his other dogs. We could also trust him with our deposit. Our dogs happy and healthy!


----------

